# Catchy Plow Names!



## MIAWPUKEK

It seems like some people just got the perfect name for snow plowing businesses! Got a cousin, last name is Friesen (freezin'), and a friend's last name is Ploughman (plow man). I was thinking something like "It's Friesen Outside!" & "You Got Snow, Call The Ploughman!"

Anybody else got any catchy phrases for their businesses???


----------



## johntwist

I don't know how catchy it is, some may even think it's not original at all, but mine is "Blades Snow Plowing".

Obviously the plow is also called a blade, but that's only part of it. Where it really came from is years ago when I was around 17, I was REALLY skinny. One of my buddies (we are still close friends today) has an older brother who used to be around all the time at the house when we were 'hanging around' and boy did he love to break my balls. So, one day he sees me and yells, "HEY....BLADE!!!!" I asked him what the hell he called me that for and he said he didn't see me for a minute because I was behind a blade of grass.

Of course, it stuck, like any nickname you don't like at first, but now we all laugh about it. So, when I bought my setup and was trying to think of a name to call it, it didn't take long before my buddy chimed in, "Hey, how about _Blades???_". The funny thing was that when he showed one of my business cards to his older brother one day, he said that he wanted "royalites" because he was the one who thought it up! I told him he's got a better chance of seeing God. It's great now that we're all grown up, he's pushing 50 and now I'm the one busting _his_ balls!


----------



## CrazyCooter

johntwist said:


> I don't know how catchy it is, some may even think it's not original at all, but mine is "Blades Snow Plowing".
> 
> Obviously the plow is also called a blade, but that's only part of it. Where it really came from is years ago when I was around 17, I was REALLY skinny. One of my buddies (we are still close friends today) has an older brother who used to be around all the time at the house when we were 'hanging around' and boy did he love to break my balls. So, one day he sees me and yells, "HEY....BLADE!!!!" I asked him what the hell he called me that for and he said he didn't see me for a minute because I was behind a blade of grass.
> 
> Of course, it stuck, like any nickname you don't like at first, but now we all laugh about it. So, when I bought my setup and was trying to think of a name to call it, it didn't take long before my buddy chimed in, "Hey, how about _Blades???_". The funny thing was that when he showed one of my business cards to his older brother one day, he said that he wanted "royalites" because he was the one who thought it up! I told him he's got a better chance of seeing God. It's great now that we're all grown up, he's pushing 50 and now I'm the one busting _his_ balls!


I've got 4 dishwashers (Labs), hence the four paws plowing. I tend to think it's catchy, especially with the new signs and cards I'm having printed.

Both my wife and I love our dogs; she has one of our pups paws tattoed on her leg. I have one paw from each dog; one on each shoulder, one on each leg, so it fits us well.


----------



## Mower For Less

Ever have anybody see Four Paws plowing and think your mom was really a slut? I guess you would have to be in a ******* town for that misunderstanding.  (just kidding)

I went with the catchy name for the Lawn Service end of the business. Mower For Less. It has proven easy to remember for customers, and it has a familiar ring to it (a major plus), so for the most part I think it has worked out in my favor. Although I occassionally get someone who sees the name and thinks I'm a lowballer. Luckily that dosent happen often. 

Kevin


----------



## CrazyCooter

Mower For Less said:


> Ever have anybody see Four Paws plowing and think your mom was really a slut? I guess you would have to be in a ******* town for that misunderstanding.  (just kidding)
> 
> I went with the catchy name for the Lawn Service end of the business. Mower For Less. It has proven easy to remember for customers, and it has a familiar ring to it (a major plus), so for the most part I think it has worked out in my favor. Although I occassionally get someone who sees the name and thinks I'm a lowballer. Luckily that dosent happen often.
> 
> Kevin


*sigh*

No, they thought I was pimpin out the wife. Which wouldn't make a lot of moola. Daylight scares off the customers, don'tcha know.

But hey, you'd remember the name wouldn't yah?


----------



## NJ Plowman

Wow, that comment should have gotten him a black eye! :yow!:


----------



## Swampdonkey

NJ Plowman said:


> Wow, that comment should have gotten him a black eye! :yow!:


I was thinkin' the same thing


----------

